# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [sig and ava service]Bobo is back in action!

## Bob_Magic

*Closed Until I get Some new Ideas*

----------


## jcako

hey man its good to see that your amking sigs again i relly like yours you made me a avatar lol good luck with ya service!

----------


## Bob_Magic

thanks dude! good to see you again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -xepher-

Your pretty good!

Name: XaooaX
Border: no
Animation: no
Details:


Style:Fire

----------


## Remahlól

Nice signature you did there, Bob.^^

----------


## Bob_Magic

hey XaooaX do u want a sig or ava

----------


## Spurven

boboftheram, Really nice Pictures you made there. but Could you make a tut on how to make this?



Would be appriciated, and Rewarded  :Wink:

----------


## GoombaMan

Type:Sig 
Name: Aruj (fade out then comes up) Guqin Player
Border: Y
Animation: Y
Details: Have a chinese type background and have this in the middle have the text just below it in the biggest size you can fit under it the link for the Guqin is Image:ZhongNiShi.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Style : 2

----------


## Illidan_000

I request a signature like this style 
Border: Y
Animation: Yes or No you decide :P
With the text : Illidan_000 
Thank you. +repped  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bob_Magic

> Type:Sig 
> Name: Aruj (fade out then comes up) Guqin Player
> Border: Y
> Animation: Y
> Details: Have a chinese type background and have this in the middle have the text just below it in the biggest size you can fit under it the link for the Guqin is Image:ZhongNiShi.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Style : 2


Here's my rendition, tell me what you think.



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...etram/Aruj.gif

----------


## Bob_Magic

> I request a signature like this style 
> Border: Y
> Animation: Yes or No you decide :P
> With the text : Illidan_000 
> Thank you. +repped


Here's your's Illidan, i hope you like it man  :Smile: 



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...am/Illidan.jpg

----------


## Illidan_000

It's cool but I was wondering if you can make Illidan move like in that style :P

----------


## Zoidberg

Type: Sig
Name: Zenn
Border: Y
Animation: Y
Details: Use ur imagination  :Wink: 

Style: 1

----------


## Ranos

Type:Sig
Name:Ranos
Border: Y
Animation: Y
Details:Priest/or/Druid Wearing T3

----------


## Bob_Magic

> It's cool but I was wondering if you can make Illidan move like in that style :P


 I'll try but it's a very hard render to submit.

----------


## Illidan_000

try it please! +Rep

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here's your sig Zenn I really hope you like it!



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...etram/zenn.gif

----------


## Illidan_000

dont forget about my moving illidan sig :/

----------


## Bob_Magic

yeh man gimme a couple of tries

----------


## Illidan_000

Ok send me a PM or post it here when its done. If its done :P

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here's your's Ranos I hope you like it!



The url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/Ranos.gif

----------


## Illidan_000

still waiting my animated Illidan  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

Hope you like yours Illidan!



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z.../Illidan-1.gif

----------


## Illidan_000

Omfg Imba!!!!!!!! Omfg Omfg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just Please Remove The Negative Line If U Can If U Cant Its Ok !!! +rep Omfg !! Imba  :Embarrassment:  (I GAVE 2 MUCH REP IN THE LAST 24 HOURS BUT I WILL GIVE U !!!!)

----------


## Errage

See if you can make a sig for me. Try and follow the theme of 'AFI - Prelude 12/21' with the line 'Kiss My Eyes And Lay Me To Sleep'

Animated is better, but shall we see what surprises you can whip up?

----------


## Bob_Magic

yeah i can

----------


## Zoidberg

Dude... My new sig is epic! +rep!

----------


## Illidan_000

Yeah without that Negative it will be IMBA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here it is Illidan



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/Illidan2.gif

----------


## Zoidberg

Bobo... You need to teach me how to make such an epic sig! xD

----------


## Illidan_000

thanks! but can you make a avatar with his head animateD? :/

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here's yours Errage I really Hope you like it!



the Url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...hetram/AFI.gif

----------


## Illidan_000

bobo you make avatars? :/

----------


## Bob_Magic

yep im working on urs atm

----------


## Illidan_000

yay! Im waiting it ^^

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you go man!



The url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/avatar-1.gif

----------


## Bob_Magic

Come check it out Errage

----------


## Illidan_000

Wow Xtra Cool! Thanks!

----------


## Bob_Magic

thanks glad ya like it man

----------


## Bob_Magic

*bump* lets hear some requests

----------


## k!nKy^

Type: Sig
Name: sMeatz
Border: No
Animation: No
Details: Use this render:
Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Dirge of Cerberus Vincent
and make it a dark one with a cool text.  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

there you go smeatz i hope you like it  :Smile: 

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/smeatz.jpg

----------


## jonnd

Type: Sig
Name: Jonnd
Border: Yes
Animation: Yes
Details: Use This World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King 

And If So Can You Make Me a Banner For Website

----------


## Nartan

Hey Bobo think you can make thisone for me? iv'e been trying my self on photoshop but it's not going very well

Type: Sig
Name: Nartan
Border: No
Animation: Yes
Details: Cool undead mage  :Smile: 

Thanks if u can

----------


## Bob_Magic

sure jonnd just tell me the details for the banner aswell

----------


## Nartan

I guess am not getting one  :Frown:

----------


## Bob_Magic

woah woah woah man it's finished



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/Nartan.gif

i hope u like it

----------


## Nartan

Oh god! THANKS!

----------


## Nartan

It dont work its to big how can i fix it?

----------


## Nartan

I fixed it thanks again!

----------


## Bob_Magic

dude, ur wrappign it wrong, the remote image is fine, go to user cp> edit signature and type [IMG] http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/Nartan.gif [/IMG]

in the box and that will work with the image. 

Ps remove spaces after and before [IMG]

----------


## Nartan

okay il try that

----------


## Nartan

Everything is fixed thanks  :Smile:  1 more +rep for u!

Edit* Can't give u anotherone yet  :Frown:

----------


## Bob_Magic

haha dont worry

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here ya go Jonnd, hope you like it!



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/Jonnd.gif

----------


## jonnd

i love it !

----------


## Bob_Magic

Im still open, so come on in people!

----------


## Frogzilla

Type: Ava
Name: Frog
Border: Yes, like the one on yours
Animation: No
Details: http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...humb_Frogs.jpg

----------


## Nartan

Type: Avatar
Name: Nartan
Border: No
Animation: No
Details: Undead female mage  :Smile:  or just something cool like the one you did to me last time.
Can you send me ur hotmail ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

There you go froggie I hope you like it!

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...etram/Frog.jpg

----------


## Bob_Magic

There you go Nartan I hope It suits.
the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/Nartan-1.jpg

----------


## Nartan

Thanks for the 3rd time  :Smile:  Looking really awesome.
Can't you teach me how to make em?

----------


## darigaaz1

hey think u could make me a sig plz? 

Type: Sig
Name: fireice
Border: Y
Animation: Y - on name maybe a diming in and out with red glow?/
Details: could use this pic: i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff187/fairstpierre/screenshot_100.jpg
and use flames and maybe a firebal in left hand or shooting out. whatever you think looks cool

hope u can make something good  :Big Grin:  THNX!

----------


## darigaaz1

srry double post =(

----------


## Bob_Magic

there you go Darizz, hope you liek it mate  :Smile: 

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...am/Fireice.gif

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Type: Ava
Name: 2D
Border: Y
Animation: N
Details: A Human Female Warlock with Tier 6, just show the head and part of sholders  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strife117

Type: Sig
Name:Strife
Border: Yes
Animation: Yes - Rain
Details:this is the image i would like it based on http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...sins-creed.png
Style :Big Grin: ark

----------


## Strife117

oh style is exposed to say Dark sorry about that

----------


## darigaaz1

THNX! it looks sick exactly what i wanted and more  :Big Grin:  would +rep but i cant ><

----------


## darigaaz1

hey, could u make me an avatar too plz?

Type: Avatar
Name: Fireice
Border: Y
Animation: whatever you think looks best.
Details: can u make something like my sig, with red words saying fireice and a different backround but still fire themed?

----------


## Bob_Magic

There ua go 2D I hope you liek it  :Smile: 



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...hetram/2d2.jpg

----------


## Bob_Magic

here you go strife, hope you like it 


the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/strife.gif

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here's your avatar Darigaaz, I hope oyu like it man!, i decided to go with abstract.



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/Fireice2.gif

----------


## Bob_Magic

bump i wanan hear some more requesting  :Smile:

----------


## darigaaz1

Well, if you really want some work than think you could make me a new avatar this one looks kinda wierd : / will +Rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strife117

SICKK! thanks

----------


## TheGnomishShaman

Type: Sig
Name: TheGnomishShaman
Border: Y
Animation: Y (if you can do it)
Details: Can you get a gnome is like Shaman Tier 6, doing frost shock if possible? with an icy background

THANKS SO MUCH IF YOU CAN DO!

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here fireice, hope it;'s cool



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/fireice3.gif

----------


## Zoidberg

Hey, i would like a sig  :Smile: 

Type: Sig
 Name: FroZe
 Border: Y
 Animation: Y 
 Details: Hmm... something coldish... like ice  :Smile: 

And maybe an avatar that looks like the sig?  :Smile:  

Thx in advice

----------


## darigaaz1

Thnx again bob =P +Rep

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you go Gnomish, hope you liek it i couldn't get skyshatter but i got cyclone  :Smile: 



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/Thegnome.gif

----------


## TheGnomishShaman

Dude thanks so much! your awesome +rep 
it looks amazing

----------


## Bob_Magic

Le completed FroZe, I really hope you like them like the last one  :Smile: 





Ava: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/FroZe2.jpg

sig: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/FroZe.jpg

----------


## Zoidberg

Wow! Thx man  :Smile:

----------


## k!nKy^

Thanks for the signature btw.  :Smile:

----------


## HolyBeast

Type: Sig
Name:Zomghealsftw
Border: Yes
Animation: Yes
Details:Please put a female ne druid in full arena season 1 gear on the far left looking straight, on the far right put a tree of life looking straight, and in the middle put Zomghealsftw. Any colors is nice. 
For an avatar could you just give me a tree of life that has "ZOMG" At the bottom of the pic?
+rep when complete.

----------


## Phobie

Type: Sig
Name: Sokk
Border: Y
Animation: N 
Details: I did like a female gnome mage as render.

----------


## Bob_Magic

finished celestyna, hope u liek it 





ava: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/ZOMG2.jpg

sig:http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...lzftwcopy2.jpg

----------


## Bane.

*Bob<3 i love your services, though the sig you got me im using now is becoming a bit saggy from usage, how bout something like this

Type: Sig
Name: LeDude
Border: N
Animation: Yes
Details: Make a tauren in a tux pointing at something saying LeDude, id prefer the LeDude to shine, also make little dancing baby murlocs on the LeDude name if possible. (murlocs dont have to be moving ofc)

-The Dude
*

----------


## HolyBeast

> finished celestyna, hope u liek it 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ava: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/ZOMG2.jpg
> 
> sig:http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...lzftwcopy2.jpg


omg thank you i love it, but if you do get a chance. if you could take the "leet" out of ZomgHealsFtw i will rep you again

----------


## HolyBeast

wtf that sig isnt showing up. i think you made it too large

----------


## Bob_Magic

there ya go I knew i'd made a mistake

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...alzftwcopy.jpg

----------


## Bob_Magic

How about this Dude? 



I hope you like it

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...The-dude-1.gif

----------


## Phobie

Type: Sig
Name: Sokk
Border: Yes
Animation: No 
Details: I did like a female gnome mage as render. And it is nice if you make a avatar too  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here i finished phobie





Hope you like them

Sig: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...etram/sokk.jpg

ava: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/sokk2.jpg

----------


## Phobie

> Here i finished phobie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them
> 
> Sig: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...etram/sokk.jpg
> ...


Love it :yourock2:

+ +Rep

----------


## Bob_Magic

hehe glad that you like it  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

New sigs uploaded to view

----------


## Pullefjun

Type: Sig
Name: Fail
Border: Y
Animation: Y rain, like in Strifes pic  :Smile: 
Details: Forest troll with HUGE tusks using :http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...r-raiment.html doing a "roar" state, but not anim00ted roar.


Style: Didn't get this part, but whatever u think fits best  :Smile: 

I bet it's gonna be purrfect first try ;D

----------


## Bob_Magic

Umm with the demon hunter rainment... How am I meant to get on with a Troll, they only Posted night elves and Taurens.

----------


## Pullefjun

Demon hunter rainment was not based upon race, it was based upon tier3. 

Anywho, I would rather (now that I thought about it) have t6 for druids on the Forest Troll I was taking about. (Forest Troll, not regular troll :'/ )
Think you understood?  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

but where do i get this set from, it's not an ingame set...

----------


## skiter

Hey dude


Type: sig and ava?
Name:Skiter
Border: yes
Animation: ava no sig yes
Details: Awesome orc hunter please :P

Style: didnt get it to much, but your the pro just make it look as epic as you can 

Wether you make it for me or not dude +Rep you do good work

thanks in advance.

----------


## Pullefjun

> but where do i get this set from, it's not an ingame set...


What set?  :Smile:  tier6?

----------


## Eski

Type: Signature
Name: 
Border: No
Animation: No
Details: I really like the Druid signature you made. The one with the Druid Tree form on the right side, and the NE on the left. 

I would like on like that, but I would like it to have a female paladin in T2 (Judgement) on one side, and T3 (Redemption) on the right. 

If you can think of any other better paladin ones (female) feel free do to it instead. 

Thank you.

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you go skiter,





the ava url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/skiter2.jpg[/IMG]

the sig url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/Skiter.gif

and to Pullefjun if you can get me the render i can make the sig otherwise it's going to be very hard

----------


## Pullefjun

> and to Pullefjun if you can get me the render i can make the sig otherwise it's going to be very hard


this probably gonna make me sound like a noob but whats a render? :>

----------


## Puff

A Render is the main picture which you want as the focal point of the piece of work. 

Usually its 'rendered' out of its own environment and into yours.

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here yasha, I made two because you didnt specify about the name 





the urls

name: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/yasha2.jpg

no-name: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/yasha.jpg

----------


## Eski

That looks great. Thank you! +Rep

----------


## Bob_Magic

its fine, i do my best to make everyone happy  :Smile:

----------


## Pullefjun

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/3...shot111am3.jpg

If possible make it so that u only see the body and perhaps the arms to where the shirt stops, because the arms are just plain ugly :>

----------


## p0ke

Type: Sig
Name: Theez
Border: Yes a kewl one ^^,
Animation: Yes what ever u think looks good : )
Details: Make it blueish ^_^ and use this picture http://www.artistserver.com/m4/21824...edia/18993.jpg

//Zeerm

----------


## Viter

Type: Avatar
Name: Viter
Border: Y
Animation: N
Details: i would like a picture of Link from Zelda and tthen just with my name :-) (down at left corner)

I would also like a sign with link from zelda and my name :-)
And then just what you like on it :-)

here is a nice picture of link:
http://filebeam.com/6926e2f594823ff6...d7ff4b29c3.jpg

----------


## Bob_Magic

here you go pullef



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...etram/fail.gif

----------


## Pullefjun

> here you go pullef
> 
> 
> 
> the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...etram/fail.gif


I LOVE YOU!<333

----------


## skiter

> Here you go skiter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ava url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/skiter2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> the sig url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/Skiter.gif



Thank you o so much for these they are awesome, one problem though i can't use my sig says it is to large. Thank you once again. i have already +Rep you

----------


## HolyBeast

Type: Sig
Name:Zomghealsftw
Render: NE Druid in tree form
Background: Something that matches well
Border: Yes, can it be little leaves 
Animation:Yes, if you could make the tree dance thats sweet, but if not could you do some sort of nice animation?

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you go theez



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/theez.jpg


Here you go viter



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/viter.jpg

----------


## p0ke

> Here you go theez


Hawt <333 thanks mate ^^,

----------


## Kurtiz

Hey man!

Looking for a avatar and/or a sig.

Avatar:

Dwarf Male's Face saying Never or Direhate

Sig:

Dwarf Male flexing 
Says Direhate or Never
Background: Either http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s...107_191112.jpg
or
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s...407_005412.jpg

----------


## Viter

> Here you go viter
> 
> 
> 
> the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/viter.jpg


Omg thank you +Rep
more rep for you if you could make me a nice sign with link from zelda :-) (and my name)

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you go celestyna hope you like it more this time  :Smile: 



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z.../zomghealz.gif

----------


## ihatelag

Type: Ava
Name: Whats this? 
Border: Y
Animation: Yes or No You can decide.
Details: Any weird way you can put something that deals with hating lag rofl.

----------


## Avaonix

Sign = http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...stract4373.png
Word = Avanix
Border = Yes
Animated = No

Avatar = http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb..._GFX%20058.png
Word = Avanix
Border = Yes
Animation = No

----------


## Phobie

> Here i finished phobie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them
> 
> Sig: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...etram/sokk.jpg
> ...


Hello again, thank you so mutch for it but i just wonder if you can resize sig to: 400, 120? and use background eraser tool where it nothing than just black ? 

Thanks anyway

----------


## Bob_Magic

here you go direhate

ava: 

sig: 

the urls: 1: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/direhate.jpg
2: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/direhate2.jpg

and for ihatelag



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...hetram/lag.gif

----------


## tumadre

Type:Ava
 Name: Tumadre
 Border: Y
 Animation: Y
 Details: I'd like http://goldencompassmovie.com/wallpapers/poster_01.jpg as picture, just the bear, please

----------


## Phygar

Could you make me 

Avatar and sig.
Name Bikeraman
Border yes
You don't need animation but it would be cool
you could just use a regular stock photo as the background

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you go warfar3





the urls 

sig: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...am/avanix2.jpg

ava: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/avanix.jpg

----------


## Avaonix

TYVM Magic_BoB!

----------


## quickx

Type:Banner if you could......
Name: Ruination WoW
Border: N
Animation: Y
Details:
Patch 2.3.0
Friendly GM's
Soon to Be dedicated


and can you make it colorful....pref Red/blacck or Green/black?

----------


## Kingpin

Well, it seems you have your hands full, but if you could give me one, i would love to see some artistic licence.

Type: Sig/Ava = Both, if possible, similiar.
Name: Mookus
Border: Y
Animation: Y (for the sig)
Details: Druid, full season 1, maybe shapeshifting? (tauren, black, with braid from face, and one either side of face, mean face)

If thats enough, or theres any more info you need, please PM me. If you have your hands full, DW about it :P

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you go Tumadre



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...am/tumadre.gif

Here you go Bikeraman





the urls

ava: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...bikeraman2.jpg

sig: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...bikeraman1.jpg

----------


## Bob_Magic

here you go quickx



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...nation-wow.gif

----------


## Phygar

Thanks Bob 
id + rep but i can't in graphics section. ill give it to you for another post

----------


## tumadre

Uhh Bob, I don;t mean to be a jerk or anything, but I asked for an avatar, but man thats a cool sig

----------


## Bob_Magic

Holy Crap you did too! I just realised (Shoots self)

----------


## Bob_Magic

there you go Tumadre sorry for the mistake

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/Tumadre2.jpg

----------


## Kingpin

> Well, it seems you have your hands full, but if you could give me one, i would love to see some artistic licence.
> 
> Type: Sig/Ava = Both, if possible, similiar.
> Name: Mookus
> Border: Y
> Animation: Y (for the sig)
> Details: Druid, full season 1, maybe shapeshifting? (tauren, black, with braid from face, and one either side of face, mean face)
> 
> If thats enough, or theres any more info you need, please PM me. If you have your hands full, DW about it :P


Do i need to give you more info??

Anything i can do to help :P

----------


## Eski

Keep it up bob, These are awesome.

----------


## tumadre

Awesome! Thanks!

----------


## Democides

Type: Avatar
Name:Sliver
Border: Y
Animation: N
Details:Anything, I've seen your work, your great at this, just make it cool,lol.


Style:You decide

If you need anything else, or cant/dont want to make it just tell me.

----------


## Reshnaak

If you're still taking submissions...

Type: Sig
Name: Reshnaak
Border: N
Animation: Y
Details: I was wondering if it is possible for you to have a Tier 6 Druid shapeshifting into the Tree of Life form and then starting to cast a spell, in the night, with the Karazhan tower in the background, and the moon, and maybe... some rain? It sounds extremely complex, but I know nothing about graphics... so I don't know the limits ^_^

Type: Ava
Name: Reshnaak
Border: N
Animation: N
Details: Tree of Life need to be in it. Rest is up to your imagination...

Sorry for being... greedy ^_^

----------


## Strife117

hey bob sorry to bother you but i have a bsd file with a WoW servers signature in animation but i just got CS3 and i cant figure out how to get it in a GIF file can you PM me with an xfire or email or something so i can send you the file and you can make it GIF?

----------


## Bob_Magic

For Kingpin, tell me what you think, I thought it looked alright without a border





the urls:

sig: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/Mookus-1.gif

ava: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/mookus-2.png

----------


## Bob_Magic

And Here's for the rest of you  :Smile: 

Sliver:



: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/Sliver.png

Reshnaak:





1: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...reshnaak-1.png
2: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/Reshnaak.gif

----------


## Democides

FREAKIN SWEET DUDE +rep, i <3 you

grrrrrrr, i cant give rep to this post, i'll find a diff post of urs and +rep

----------


## Democides

updated my sig, to reflect on the awesomeness of certain ppl

----------


## Pullefjun

Type: Sig
 Name: Pullefjun
 Border: Y
 Animation: Y/N (u decide what looks best)
 Details: http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/4076/isthisallao7.jpg 
I want the text Pullefjun, kinda small just so U see it's mine, 
and then 
* Is that all!?* With big letters looking like the polarbear shouts it :>

----------


## Reshnaak

> And Here's for the rest of you 
> 
> Sliver:
> 
> 
> 
> : http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/Sliver.png
> 
> Reshnaak:
> ...


Holy sh*t dude... Thanks!!
Now I just need to get out of the Leechers state... but I can still use these on other websites!!

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you go pullef i'm finished.



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s-that-all.gif

Hope its cool

----------


## Pullefjun

> Here you go pullef i'm finished.
> 
> 
> 
> the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s-that-all.gif
> 
> Hope its cool


I love you! <3 Gotta spread some rep  :Smile:

----------


## Neth'zul

Signature http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/e...rnity-800x.jpg
Word : Prepare for Battle with(disapear then) .....The Lich
Border : No
Animated : Yes
Background Color : Like the colour on the pic i linked
Plz & Thx

it will be soo good if u can make on...ive been asking every where for one lol

----------


## Bob_Magic

Hope it suits Lich, :S, I added an eye glow on the horse for added realism

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/the-lich.gif

----------


## MaXxxLove

Type: Signature
Name: Hiyaku, then 不滅力 at the bottom
Border: Y
Animation: Y
Details: Red/blue colors on the text.

Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Afro Samurai this render

----------


## Bob_Magic

Ok, can you redo that in the form provided it doesn't make sense to me

----------


## MaXxxLove

D o n eeeeeeeee

----------


## Kingpin

> For Kingpin, tell me what you think, I thought it looked alright without a border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the urls:
> 
> sig: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/Mookus-1.gif
> ...



Cheers man,

your a legend. Looks sick without a border :P. HOw do you do them?

----------


## tumadre

Bob, I want to get in the Christmas spirit, could you add a Santa hat on top of Iorek's head here's my sig http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...am/tumadre.gif

----------


## Oversoul0

Signature: http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p...sinslave-1.jpg
Text: Vampirez on the right side in Black and then it fades out and says Oversoul in white on the left.
Animated: Yes
Background: http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p...Abbajaba-1.jpg 

If you could do this I would be most grateful :irock: .

----------


## Bob_Magic

Umm Lich I already created you a sig...




> Hope it suits Lich, :S, I added an eye glow on the horse for added realism
> 
> the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/the-lich.gif


LOl

----------


## Bob_Magic

for Hiyaku



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/Hiyakyu.gif

for tumadre



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/tumadre3.gif

----------


## Gadella

Ey! I would ask if you can make a sig for me?



Type: Sig
Name: Gadella
Border: You decide!  :Big Grin: 
Animation: You decide!  :Wink: 
Details: Dont know! :'<

All your sigs look awesome! +repped ofc ;b

----------


## Remahlól

Type: Sig
Name: Remah
Border: Depends 
Animation: Yes, I want it all to be animated.
Details: Well, I want you to make a sig which will have the text "Remah", make in animated in that way which will make it look like it's rotating. (Play around with the position of each letter, it's size etc.)

I hope you understand what I mean..
8rep for a good sig.

----------


## Neth'zul

> Umm Lich I already created you a sig...
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *me* 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it suits Lich, :S, I added an eye glow on the horse for added realism
> 
> the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/the-lich.gif


Dude thx alot it looks sick!..and i guess i didnt see it srry  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

Any Specific colours or pictures? Remah?

----------


## Remahlól

MMOwned color background. Text white, please.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bob_Magic

Ok, I will do the best I can.

----------


## tumadre

Lol, awesome, I love it! I wish i could +rep  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Avaonix

Type: Sig
Name: Arès
Border: Yes
Animation: Yes
Details: You choose!

----------


## MaXxxLove

> for Hiyaku
> 
> 
> 
> the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/Hiyakyu.gif
> 
> for tumadre
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY YYY GOOOOOODDDDD


THAT IS SOOOOOOOO AMAZZZZIIIIIIIINNNNNNGGGG!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Neth'zul

it says its too big of a file for the fourm

"Remote file is too large"

----------


## Skizzilini

Hello. If you are still taking requests, I would like:

Type: Signature picture
Name: Skizzilini, or don't put a name on it, instead put a shakespeare quote having to do with morality and existence. There are alot of them. I'll find one in a day or two, but choose your own if you like.
Border: none, or black
Animation: none
Details: Something with either the character "Meta Ridly" (look at my avatar, but without the santa hat) from Metroid Prime 1, or "Phazon Ridly" from Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. The pterodactyl in the background of this picture is meta ridly: http://guidesmedia.ign.com/guides/15...meguide_57.jpg 

as well as http://blog.wiisteria.com/wp-content...eta-ridley.bmp

And this is Phazon Ridley: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...leyMP3edit.jpg

I'm hoping for something I've never seen before. He's one of my favorite video game characters. I mean, come on, he's a flying dinosaur who can fire lasers. Apply your artistic judgement!

Style: Name or quote should be minor in comparison with the picture I think. High tech or colors-of-ridley background, but not too shiney. Alternate background idea: http://www.matheory.info/nks/calculus.png, but make it all forboding looking, or any other "wall of math". Evil lookin is the name of the game. Maybe fade the name or quote out a bit.

Thanks in advance! I know this is a tall order! I love your work! Can't wait to see it if you undertake it! PM me when you're done!

----------


## Skizzilini

You have chosen not to recieve private messages, The Lich. Getting you a response to your PM would be difficult if this thread was not here. You should alter that if you want responses to your PM's.




> Hey man do u know why i cant put my sig on? it says file is too big...


It means its too many pixels or too many megabytes to fit into the sites style. Perhaps resize it in MS paint, or microsoft picture manager. If that don't work, let me know. That's how I resized my avatar, which was a humongous Jpg file.

Step by step guide:
1. Save sig to computer
2. open sig in picture manager
3. Go to "picture" and then go to "resize"
4. enter in desired pixel size. (500 by 100 i guess, tweak it a bit till you like it)
5. make it smaller if its too many Kilobytes
6. Save that picture to computer
7. load it up using "upload signature pictures" in user CP

that should work

This is at the bottom of the screen in user CP: "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller). "

----------


## Oversoul0

Signature: http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p...sinslave-1.jpg
Text: Vampirez on the right side in Black and then it fades out and says Oversoul in white on the left.
Animated: Yes
Background: http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p...Abbajaba-1.jpg 

If you could do this I would be most grateful :irock: .

----------


## Democides

um, i know i already got an ava from you, but i like it so much i've decided to ask for a sig!!
Type: Siganture
Name:Sliver
Border: Y
Animation: N
Details:Same font as the ava plz, but in the sig, I would like to have the name centered, because it's much larger. And also same as last time, if you can't/Don't want to do this, just pm and ill delete this post.


Style:You decide

----------


## Bob_Magic

I tried my best Remah, tell me if you don't like it or want it resized

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/Remah.gif

----------


## Aagaard

Hello! I would ask if you can make a sig for me?

_Type: Sig_
_Name: Aagaard_
_Border: You choose! (:_
_Animation: You choose!_
_Details: something nice! ;D_

----------


## Bob_Magic

for Warfare3



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/ares.gif

For Skizzlini




the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/skizzlinicopy.png

For Sliver



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z187/bobofthetram/Sliver2.png

And Vampire I am still working on yours, trying to get the render right. will most likely be finished by tommorow

----------


## Viter

*Type: Avatar
Name: Viter
Border: http://tiphanie.files.wordpress.com/...zelda-link.jpg
Animation: No
Details: Nice backround and my name

Extra: I would also like a X-mas version thanks

+Repx2 if you can make it (ill rep ya another place)
*

----------


## Swordfish999

Type:Sig
Name:Swordfish999
Border:Y
Animation:Y
Details:Use the guy from Assaisins Creed with his hand on my name. Not dure if this is 2 much to ask, but could i have rain and a flash of lightning and the picture go negative at the same time.

Thanks in advance.

Swordfish999

----------


## Oversoul0

Hey dude no big deal or anything but did you use the background I showed you for Remahs Sig? 
Quote:

I tried my best Remah, tell me if you don't like it or want it resized

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/Remah.gif

I showed you somethin like it from: http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p...Abbajaba-1.jpg

----------


## Democides

again, bob, you rock my sox off, thx for the sig

----------


## Skizzilini

> http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...zzlinicopy.png


Simply amazing. Very cool. I must find a copy of photoshop and try this myself! Again, thanks very much. +Rep

----------


## Skizzilini

these files are gigantic man, they don't fit into MMowned, please help me, and "The Lich", I think we're haveing the same problem. +Rep all the same, but help me out please.

----------


## Bob_Magic

Just copy and paste the url into the text box in edit signature area. then put on either side. they will upload fine that way. Your not meant to save to your computer because when they are saved gain liek 50kb.

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you go Oversoul



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/vampirez.gif

----------


## Bob_Magic

there you go aagaard

the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...am/aagaard.png

----------


## Bob_Magic

and for viter



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...am/Viter-1.png

And for swordfish



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z.../Swordfish.gif

----------


## Gadella

Ey m8! Dont know if you're still working on it - but you havent made my but the others? Dont know if you forgot or just ignored it ^^ hehe :b (Not to be a butthole)

----------


## Swordfish999

Wow, thats amazing Bob_Magic, thanks +rep

----------


## Swordfish999

When i put the URL into the website upload part, syas Remote file is to large. Any help plz?

----------


## Remahlól

Click the add picture button, insert link and press enter.

Voilá

----------


## Neth'zul

> Just copy and paste the url into the text box in edit signature area. then put on either side. they will upload fine that way. Your not meant to save to your computer because when they are saved gain liek 50kb.


nope says remote file is too large...

----------


## Martyr44

Ok, my request now =)

Type: Sig
NAME: Martyr

Animation: Ok, I'll try to explain: an undead Rogue with Tier3, only head an shoulders on the Sig, and a bit of breast, an he should breath. Sorry for my maybe bad english
Background color: Your Decision, if possible, black, dark blue, dark green...a bit glowing

+Rep for the Thread
More+Rep if u do the sig

----------


## Martyr44

Forgot:

ANother request

Type: Forum Avatar

Text at the bottom: Rawly

Colors and animations: SAME like the sig request

----------


## Bob_Magic

Matyr your a leecher remeber? you cant rep, i'm making yours neway

----------


## Martyr44

Few days ago I repped someone, dont know, why I now cant, sry, thought so, but it's ok, that u dont want to

----------


## Aagaard

> there you go aagaard
> 
> the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...am/aagaard.png


Thanks Bob_Magic !

----------


## Oversoul0

> Here you go Oversoul
> 
> 
> 
> the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/vampirez.gif


 :Big Grin:  thx dude I loves it :irock:

----------


## Gadella

Ey dude, awesome sigs and avatars!

Type: Sig
Name: JeBeRg
Border: Your choice (; 
Animation: Your choice once again ;D
Details: d0rfs O.o

I will rep as soon as possible (;

----------


## Bob_Magic

Matyr the animation you described would be too large and I thought this looked good without it.





the urls

ava: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/rawly.png

sig: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...tram/matyr.png

----------


## Gorge

Now that is a bunch of masterpieces ya got there  :Wink: 

Would appreciate if you would do this:

Type: Sig and Avatar
Name: Gorge
Border: What that fits best  :Smile: 
Animation: No
Details: Anything Half-life 2 Like  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance, appreciated :Smile:

----------


## *Alexz*

Type: Sig
Name: *Alexz* in top left and Mercury WoW in bottom right
Border: You choose
Animation: Flashing back and forth between *Alexz* and Mercury WoW
Details: You choose

----------


## Hellgawd

Type: Signature
Name: Hellgawd, Bottom Right (Sub Text Below Hellgawd "Owner of Frostbite Realm")
Border: Y please, something to make it 3d
Animation: Yes
Details: I want an icy looking layout, and with the lich king in it. Sort of like the flash image on the official wow wotlk website... except a signature not a massive flash video ^.^ If you could do this, with some snow ans such lightly flakeing down, I would +rep you forever. And love you forever, in a non-gay way.
-Hellgawd

----------


## MaXxxLove

Type: Sig
Name: BaNaNa
Border: Yes
Animation: Yes
Details: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Amy Rose
pink/black colors + colors that match the picture.

will +Rep

----------


## Martyr44

Thank you so much

----------


## Sprackle

Type: Sig
Name:Sprackle
Border: Y, something that goes well with the rest of it
Animation: No Animation please  :Smile: 
Details: Black/Grey and maybe some blue or red. Requirement: Gnome male in Merciless Gladiator Leather, so you can see shoulders and head.

----------


## Bob_Magic

here you go gadella



the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/jeberg.png

----------


## Gadella

> here you go gadella
> 
> 
> 
> the url: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...ram/jeberg.png


Thanks man  :Smile:  It's awesome

----------


## Yozka

Type: I would like both  :Big Grin:  
Name: Yozka
Border: Y
Animation: Y
Details: Would love if u could make something with a orc wearing tier 5 and wield a cool axe


Style: Warrioish and orcish if you can do that.. I will plus rep if u do it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Linkin.Park.

hey bobo i request a sig like this 

text : nothing :P 
render : Blood Elf Rogue with T6. ty

----------


## BrantX

Border = Yes
Animation = Yes
Text = BrantX
Txt Color = Blue with White 

Animation = i want the text " BrantX " to fade in and out 
And i want the sig to snow and stuff like the sig above me except make it snow and i for the background i would like a Tauren Shaman with T6 Armor with like a cool Snowy Mount Background

+rep if you get it done

----------


## aznboy

Type:Sig 
Name: Aznboy
Border: Y
Animation: Y
Details: Makie it like a Final Fanatsy one with my name

----------


## Gadella

> Type: I would like both  
> Name: Yozka
> Border: Y
> Animation: Y
> Details: Would love if u could make something with a orc wearing tier 5 and wield a cool axe
> 
> 
> Style: Warrioish and orcish if you can do that.. I will plus rep if u do it



You cant rep dude O:

----------


## Yozka

Yes i can..


(---- Message to shot----)

----------


## Bob_Magic

*- this is a blank post*

----------


## Gadella

> Yes i can..
> 
> 
> (---- Message to shot----)


How?  :Embarrassment:  You are a leecher? Leecher = No +Rep?

----------


## Yozka

i can give rep.. watch me.

----------


## heymyname

aww man i was just gonna put in a request but you closed it.. w/e

----------


## Bob_Magic

REOPENED! Horay!

----------


## Cheesy

Make a new thread instead of bumping your thread from '07.

----------


## Bob_Magic

Nah, why waste space?

----------


## Puff

Bumping old threads no matter what is annoying.

----------


## raggo

type sig
size 468 x 60 
theme: go to http://kyleswow.servegame.com/themes...roject3.12.jpg
text: join kyleswow, great gms, hight rate relam, custom instances, custom mall, portable morpher, join the fun. could i have it flashing though each text please, thanks
admination: yes

thanks

----------


## Strife117

dude, nice sig man! can i have something simular? with Strife for the name. ty  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrightChild

you have some sick sigs bro, i like your style

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here you are guys - 
Raggo

URL: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/KYLESWOW.gif



Strife
URL: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...m/strife-1.jpg

----------


## HolyBeast

Ava
Name: GrandRestorer
Style:? 
Pictures(optional): Anime Girl, preferably with wings
Size:average
Animation(Y/N): anything that looks good.
+rep when complete... Ty for the one Before

----------


## FelBlood

Awesome, have never seen anyone making sigs, and avas for low level reppers, actually, i would love one just too make the work up  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sig or Ava?: both  :Big Grin: 
Name: Zany
Style: Most likely, Final Fantasy 12, or assasins creed, Tekken
Pictures(optional): Final Fantasy, Assasins Creed, Tekken
Size: Same size as barely all of the others
Animation(Y/N): Something u think looks awesome xD
Round Edges.
Ava, should be same, assasins creed, or final fantasy, with the text (Zany)

Thanks!
+Rep

----------


## Ease

Border = Yes, Small white line around the edge  :Smile: 
Animation = Yes, Blinking Text  :Smile: 
Text = Annihilator[3D]
Txt Color = Red, With a Lime Green Edge.
Pic: Supremus(Left), Draenei Hunter in T6 if possible.
Background: Somthing like Aagaard's.

PS: Can you make a ava for me somthing like the sig but smaller?
If so Size is 160x105. Ty bob, Great to see you back too man!

----------


## Shinyshoes

Hey Chris - :gtfo2: I've sen your requests in about every service. You ignore rep requirements, and have a thread on a request? + your a leecher? Please I'm really gettting annoyed at how many people do this.

----------


## Ease

I've only requested in three. Besides they are for my friend. Also Yes, I am a leecher. I have 3 rep and just posted a contribute to the community. Thank you very much. Also, Why explode on me? I mean if your angry at everyone post a comment dont explode and tell me GTFO.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Only requested in three? You only post in one!! I posted a thread on rules now, that hopefully will get the point across. I exploded not at you, but at the majority of people that do such things. (also you being a leecher didn't help although I understand your situation.)

Edit:

Even if you know each artist, and are friends. Please just choose one. I don't like to flame at all, sorry if I offended you.

----------


## Ease

No problem, It was just odd seeing you explode, I am trying to contribute and get rep so im not a leecher >.< I've got 3 So far.
I hope that the rules are read also.

----------


## Waspp

> No problem, It was just odd seeing you explode, I am trying to contribute and get rep so im not a leecher >.< I've got 3 So far.
> I hope that the rules are read also.


Hehe, yasterday i was in your'e position. first shiny totally got pissed of then adosi and then for no reason vulcano came and said my work sucked...was not a good day lol :P and i'll +rep u so u get out of the leaching faster  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ease

Thanks man!, I'm going to do another contribution. Well if its not taken lol

----------


## Gurkans

Sig or Ava?: Sig
Name: Gurkans
Style: Dark(Mysteryosly) (shadow like)
Pictures(optional): make it with some cool warrior pic ;-)
Size: avarege
Animation(Y/N): if u find somthing that looks cool go for it  :Wink: 

Thanks :Smile: 

//gurkans

----------


## joho

Sig or Ava?: Sig
Name: Emonology
Style: As much UD Female Warlock gives to your imagination ^^
Pictures(optional): If you could add a UdF lock from Model Viewer it would be great!
Size: As you like
Animation(Y/N): Y, I would like the text to be like this one, if that does work: Click me!

----------


## Bob_Magic

Sorry that i havent gotten back to anyone recently, I have been away on vacation for 2 weeks and forgot to post it. I will get right to work. And please no more requests until i post these 5.

----------


## Bob_Magic

For Zomg:



For Felblood:





For Chris:

----------


## Bob_Magic

I guess they're pretty Basic...was late. I think i'm going to stop doign animations now.. they're geting to hard. And on a few of the Pics I shortened the names (sorry for any inconvinience) it's just i couldnt fit them. And once again no more requests until I finish these last three. I'll finish it in the morning.

----------


## Volcano

Sig and Avatar.

Name: Volcano on Signature and [V] on Avatar.
Style: Very much the style like on the picture, or techno.
Pictures(optional): Nightwish Gallery - Wallpapers/Marco by Carol Maximo
Size: 450x150 Signature | 100x100 Avatar
Animation(Y/N): Yes

----------


## Bob_Magic

For Gurkans:

----------


## Bob_Magic

*Closed Until I get some New Ideas*

----------


## Gurkans

> For Gurkans:


Ty man ! its yber  :Big Grin:

----------


## FelBlood

For Felblood:





Oi! thanks looks so nice  :Big Grin:  will +Rep

----------


## Neth'zul

Sig and Avatar.

Name: The Lich
Style: Icy (Like my sig)
Pictures: Arthas
Size: 100x100 Avatar
Animation(Y/N): Yes

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Sig and Avatar.
> 
> Name: The Lich
> Style: Icy (Like my sig)
> Pictures: Arthas
> Size:  100x100 Avatar
> Animation(Y/N): Yes


Uhm, I'm not gonna flame. But you just got 2 perfectly decent signatures a few days ago, do not constantly requests signatures. An avatar would be fine, since you have not recieved one yet. *Although I am working on one. Please it's not polite to request from various artists - it insults, overworks and is overall bad to the artist. Thanks :P (plus he said it was closed :S)

----------


## Heftydogg

> Sig and Avatar.
> 
> Name: The Lich
> Style: Icy (Like my sig)
> Pictures: Arthas
> Size: 100x100 Avatar
> Animation(Y/N): Yes





> Uhm, I'm not gonna flame. But you just got 2 perfectly decent signatures a few days ago, do not constantly requests signatures. An avatar would be fine, since you have not recieved one yet. *Although I am working on one. Please it's not polite to request from various artists - it insults, overworks and is overall bad to the artist. Thanks :P (plus he said it was closed :S)


I think he only meant an avatar. He said Sig and avatar in the first line but the rest of the 'form' is kinda avatar based. "The Lich", "Icy (like my sig) <-- could be referring to 'Make the avvy as icy styled as the my sig is', "100x100 avatar", "animated"

----------


## BrightChild

did i ever tell you the sonic one looks sick? on the first page

----------


## Bob_Magic

Guys this service isn't open... someone only bumped it because they never saw their sig....

----------


## Scraz

Type:Sig
Name: Scraz ( Fades in the Lighting Shoots Around it)
Border: Blizz
Animation: lIGHTING
Details: Lich King in background

----------


## CarlosJ

> Type:Sig
> Name: Scraz ( Fades in the Lighting Shoots Around it)
> Border: Blizz
> Animation: lIGHTING
> Details: Lich King in background


loll, perhaps this might help (sorry if its not for me to say Bob):




> *Closed Until I get Some new Ideas*





> Guys this service isn't open...

----------

